# Help on PSP Jail breaking



## d3p (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, i have a Sony PSP 2004 model bought sometime back in 2008. Running fine & have some 13-15 game UMD's.

Now the warranty is gone & i can't carry n-numbers of UMD's with me to play games.

So i need help or contacts, where i can jailbreak it in bangalore ?

I hope, discussion on jail breaking is allowed here.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

well, you can try to use the pandoras battery mod, you will have to check for the motherboard version you are using TA-xx (as far as i remember) then google, if it can be used with pandoras battery, else use chickHENR2 exploit and then load the cfw. 

in bangalore, go to the national market there is a small shop in the basement. ( dont remember the name, although i told the guy how to install CFW on the psp when it first came and he gave me a 8gb mark 2 duo for free  )


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 14, 2012)

d3p said:


> Well, i have a Sony PSP 2004 model bought sometime back in 2008. Running fine & have some 13-15 game UMD's.
> 
> Now the warranty is gone & i can't carry n-numbers of UMD's with me to play games.
> 
> ...



Well I personally has Jailbreak my 2 PSP 3004 one standard another GT5 Edition jail breaking is pretty easy for PSP just follow this guide btw yo could give it to your local shop for hacking if you have no time 
[Tutorial] updated tut to hacking all psp's (except the e100X series!)


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> well, you can try to use the pandoras battery mod, you will have to check for the motherboard version you are using TA-xx (as far as i remember) then google, if it can be used with pandoras battery, else use chickHENR2 exploit and then load the cfw.
> 
> in bangalore, go to the national market there is a small shop in the basement. ( dont remember the name, although i told the guy how to install CFW on the psp when it first came and he gave me a 8gb mark 2 duo for free  )



I'm aware of both the methods [ofc little bit of googling involvment]. But i'm not so confident with the methods.

BTW thanks for the address details. I will surely try on this weekend.



101gamzer said:


> Well I personally has Jailbreak my 2 PSP 3004 one standard another GT5 Edition jail breaking is pretty easy for PSP just follow this guide btw yo could give it to your local shop for hacking if you have no time
> [Tutorial] updated tut to hacking all psp's (except the e100X series!)



Nice share.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 15, 2012)

d3p said:


> I'm aware of both the methods [ofc little bit of googling involvment]. But i'm not so confident with the methods.
> 
> BTW thanks for the address details. I will surely try on this weekend.




Well i guess the shop is named majestic or novelty store or something. The methods are pretty easy, except the pandora battery mod which will be a little touch because it involves physical modding, but rest assured if you can find a guide or video on how to install the cfw, then you are in luck.


----------



## d3p (Sep 15, 2012)

ok, i have tried something [not at all any hardware mods] & now i can run most of the games without UMD's.

for other refer this site.

Link : LCFW 6.20/6.35/6.39/6.60 Pro B9 Released , PSP Hacks - PSP Slim Hacks


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 17, 2012)

d3p said:


> ok, i have tried something [not at all any hardware mods] & now i can run most of the games without UMD's.
> 
> for other refer this site.
> 
> Link : LCFW 6.20/6.35/6.39/6.60 Pro B9 Released , PSP Hacks - PSP Slim Hacks



thats a perma boot, this is pretty awesome, when the exploit was launched you had to again and again boot the cfw.  it was a sad experience


----------



## d3p (Sep 17, 2012)

Everytime, i boo the PSP, i need to run the backup file & then only the games stored under ISO folder appears. This is ok with me. 

Currently running 6.60. Looks like pretty cool, as of now.


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 22, 2012)

You can upgrade to PRO-C, it allows online play on ad-hoc games on PRO server! Its nice as now Sony has officially closed all the online servers for PSP...


----------



## d3p (Sep 23, 2012)

I will surely try. Thanks dude.


----------

